

Startup 128: An Interview with Bill Gurley of Benchmark - jag
http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1118
This post is an email interview with Bill Gurley of Benchmark Capital.  I sent Bill 10 questions on what he looks for in his investments, the people he backs, the state of the venture capital business and why Benchmark invested in Twitter.  Enjoy.
======
jag
This post is an email interview with Bill Gurley of Benchmark Capital. I sent
Bill 10 questions on what he looks for in his investments, the people he
backs, the state of the venture capital business and why Benchmark invested in
Twitter. Enjoy.

